# Facebook Account Activity... who is it?



## Leivader (May 3, 2011)

Last Accessed:*Today at 6:05pm*
Location:Athens, A1, GRLocation estimated based on IP = 94.68.226.174 _(Approximate)_Device Type:IE on WinXP



This is what comes up, and like 4 times a day. I lived in AThens for a year, could it be my computer that picks up a different IP (Actually 2 IP's) when I log in, now from the USA?

My computer has a different IP than the one above, and it's an American computer on Florida Verizon, which shows..... plus I'm on Windows 7, not WinXP.

I'm wondering if this accessing info Really means someone (like my computer hacker Greek ex-boyfriend who lives in AThens) .. but the times are Really early in the morning, and like 3-4 times a day....

any ideas of what this access could be???

THANKS!!!


----------



## Leivader (May 3, 2011)

I mean, does it really mean someone has logged into my account... could it be just random computer generated hacking ? For what purpose..??? Or could it be My computer - long shot, but who knows.....

also, my FB account is still in the non secure http, not https... as I have been looking at the log ins... trying to figure this mystery out.

Thx!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

"_like my computer hacker Greek ex-boyfriend who lives in AThens_" ......... This is the most likely suspect. If you're now living in America, you will be accessing Facebook through your American IP address, unless you're using a Greek proxy.

Check your proxy settings, change your Facebook password, tighten your privacy settings, and contact Facebook if it continues.


----------



## Leivader (May 3, 2011)

But is it possible it could be a generated computer entrance? Not the ex boyfriends.? Just like something random? actually I don;t have anything to hide, and dont want to change my password/security yet... until I feel sure I've solved the mystery... the weird thing is sometime th log ins are at Really odd hours, like 5 or 7 am....(Athens time.... and I Highly doublt that my ex is awake checking at those times.... that is what makes me think it's some random generated hack.... ????

Ideas?

We did used to used Team Viewer a lot so he could help me w/ computer stuff.. I suppose he could have All my info by now....

But I still am wondering could those 2 different IP (Athens Greece) addresses be something else?

One more addition.... the "Account Access" is always from WinXP and I have Windows 7..... so therefor it couldn't be my computer, right?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It's not going to be something random. Whoever is accessing your Facebook account would need to know your password.

His time zone is about 7 or 8 hours ahead of yours, so are you online at around midnight? If you are, check your proxy settings to see if he's changed it to a Greek proxy IP address.

HTTPS - Account Settings > security options > enable secure browsing.

Scan your computer for viruses, keyloggers, etc. If he used Team Viewer to remotely access your computer, he could have taken all your personal details, including your Facebook password.


From Facebook Blog - More Ways to Stay Secure:


> Under the Account Security section of your Account Settings page you'll see all of your active sessions, along with information about each session. In the unlikely event that someone accesses your account without your permission, you can also shut down the unauthorized login before resetting your password and taking other steps to secure your account and computer.


If you're online at the same time as this person in Athens, shut down their unauthorized login, then change your password. If the "Account Access" is always from WinXP and you're using Windows 7 then it's not your computer, it's someone else.


----------



## Leivader (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Koala! I appreciate your help... just too bad I'm so ignorant w/ computer operations... Would he have to change my computers proxy setting to hack in? (I'm not even sure what this means,,, sorry...)

But so, for sure I get from you 
1) it must be a person who wants to look into - must sign into my account , not random computer without an actual human..??
2) could the times be wrong? (yes, it's a 7 hrs difference...)

I think I got what you mean... and I thanks you for your help!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

With the additional information you've posted, a proxy is unlikely, but just to confirm do the following. Click the Start button at the bottom left of the screen and type proxy into the search box. A 'Configure proxy server' entry will appear above where you typed. Click it to open the Internet Properties window. Click the LAN Settings button at the bottom of this window. The only box with a checkmark in should be the top one - 'Automatically detect settings'. The 'Proxy Server' box should not be ticked.


1) Yes, it's someone else on another computer using a different version of Windows that is accessing your Facebook account using your password. If Facebook is saying it's coming from a Greek IP and your ex has had access to your computer, he could easily have taken your Facebook password and other personal details. He could also have installed a keylogger (a program that records everything you type on the keyboard and sends it back to him as a text file), so you need to run an antivirus scan to look for any problems.

2) The times that are being reported by Facebook as the times when your account was accessed will be accurate.


----------



## Leivader (May 3, 2011)

Hi Koala!

Did what you said.. the 'Proxy Server for LAN' box is NOT checked... but underneath it, the' Bypass Proxy server fro local addresses' IS checked.... (surely I didn't do that..either it came that way/ or ex checked it...) Does this mean anything significant?

You're a Gem! Thanks for your time!!! 

oh, as well.... I have run anti viruses recently, and nothing has come up... although, I guess if he see everything that I type - he'll see this communication too..? ahhhh who invented ex boyfriends/girlfriends??? Should be just much easier and happier in life!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the 'Bypass proxy server' box is greyed out (meaning you can't click it to change the checkbox) and the 'Use a proxy server' box above it is NOT checked, then you're ok.

What antivirus software are you using, and do you keep it up to date?

I'm not saying he's definitely installed a keylogger (don't want to worry you unnecessarily), but it's a possibility seeing as someone in Greece is logging into your Facebook account using your password.

Change your Facebook password and set it to use HTTPS, then keep an eye on the activity monitor over the next few days to see if anyone tries to access your account again, and let us know how you get on. Good luck. :smile:


----------



## Leivader (May 3, 2011)

and again...

Last Accessed:*Today at 10:39pm*
Location:Athens, A1, GRLocation estimated based on IP = 94.68.226.174 _(Approximate)_Device Type:IE on WinXP

at 5:40 am in the morning,,,, HIGHLY UNLIKELY! If he even has a job, for sure he's not waking up This early to check my FB! Could it be set on an automatic check?? AND IMPORTANT to notice.. it's a 3rd different IP address (first time I've see this one...) 

What Gives!!?? HELP ME SOLVE THIS STRANGE MYSTERY!!!


----------



## Leivader (May 3, 2011)

oops, guess same IP.. but before, April 23rd... IP address 85.73.93.92 and April 25... IP address 94.68.248.76 And I know he doesn't have 3 different computers....

ANy Thoughts,,, anyone??? How can this be.. if not computer generated??? 

THX!!

Thanks again K, for your answer- I just read it.. I'm not too worried, I just want to figure out what is going on... once I get to the bottom of it, I'll change all passwords... I use AVG Free security, haven;t had any problems of late. AVG security last updated at 5:30 pm today (now 11:23 pm)...just as crazy as an ex might be, I don't think he would seriously be up at 5 am, looking at my FB! So I am confused... and the 3 different IP addresses??? hmmm


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This new IP 94.68.225.210 is in Greece and is known to be used by spammers a few weeks ago, so it might not be your ex.

The first IP 94.68.226.174 is also in Greece (in the Athens area), but is not associated with any spam.

Have you changed your Facebook password and HTTPS yet, and have you reported these incidents to Facebook support for them to investigate?


----------



## Leivader (May 3, 2011)

94.68.225.210 I never had this one! no, haven't changed anything yet, because I guess I'm still am curious to find out what is happening, rather than block the access... again I have nothing important in FB account.

Shouldn't you be sleeping??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

4.30am here. Yeah, I should be, but I don't sleep, just take a short nap every few days to recharge the batteries. :grin:

Sorry about the incorrect IP. My search results must have taken me to the wrong spam/IP database.

If you don't want to change your password or tighten security yet, contact Facebook and explain the situation. They'll be able to offer better advice than we can, and will be able to trace who is trying to access your account and tell you whether they are using your password.


----------



## Leivader (May 3, 2011)

_If the 'Bypass proxy server' box is greyed out (meaning you can't click it to change the checkbox) and the 'Use a proxy server' box above it is NOT checked, then you're ok.

*This above 
is correct...


*_ok, well thanks again! I will contact Fb.. but my experience is that they offer ZERO customer service.... maybe someone else will pop in here with an "idea" of what gives,,, 'Thanks again for the help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

These links look like your best options:


Report Compromised Account - Report Compromised Account | Facebook


> If you believe your account has been compromised by another person or a virus, please click the "My Account Is Compromised" button below. We'll help you log back into your account so that you can regain control.



Security: Compromised account - Security: Compromised account - Facebook Help Center | Facebook


> My account has been taken over by another person.
> If you believe your account has been taken over by another person, the easiest way to secure your account is to reset your password. You can do this by selecting the "Forgot your password?" link that appears below the Password field on the Facebook login page. An email will be sent to you with steps for completing the process.
> 
> If this does not resolve your issue or your email address has also been compromised, please *click here* to submit your report.


----------



## Leivader (May 3, 2011)

LOOK!! and again! No way the guy is checking like this often at this hour, no way!!!

Last Accessed:*Today at 11:43pm*
Location:Athens, A1, GRLocation estimated based on IP = 94.68.226.174 _(Approximate)_Device Type:IE on WinXP


----------

